# fly rod



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

this is a 9' 8 wt 4 piece fly rod


----------



## mccoyfish (Jun 16, 2013)

nice job


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice and clean work


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you very much


----------

